# Katawa Shoujo



## Godot (Jan 17, 2012)

Considering this isn't a Japanese VN, I'll still assume this is the best place to put this thread...





> Katawa Shoujo is a bishoujo-style visual novel set in the fictional Yamaku High School for disabled children, located somewhere in modern Japan. Hisao Nakai, a normal boy living a normal life, has his life turned upside down when a congenital heart defect forces him to move to a new school after a long hospitalization. Despite his difficulties, Hisao is able to find friends—and perhaps love, if he plays his cards right. There are five main paths corresponding to the 5 main female characters, each path following the storyline pertaining to that character.
> 
> The story is told through the perspective of the main character, using a first person narrative. The game uses a traditional text and sprite-based visual novel model with an ADV text box.
> 
> Katawa Shoujo contains adult material, and was created using the Ren'Py scripting system. It is the product of an international team of amateur developers, and is available free of charge under the Creative Commons BY-NC-ND License.


​
It's been out for a while now, so many of you guys have probably played it by now. What's your opinion on this game?

First of all, for an amateur team making something of this quality is so impressive, I can't help put take my metaphorical hat off to them. There is inconsistent quality of art, the writing isn't perfect (though it's quite touching in some routes), and there's too few choices in the game, but that's to be expected. They also seemed to handle the disability aspect of the girls well, though it mainly focuses on Hisao's heart condition. But I wish the H-scenes were a bit better. The music in this game is fantastic; so many favourite tracks I could listen to over and over. In the end, I thought this was a good game, and all the people who've never played VNs before seem to love it. I'd recommend it to any newcomers, so long as they can get past the "SICK HENTAI GAME ABOUT FUCKING CRIPPLES" mindset.


----------



## Cash (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll never get by the sick hentai game about fucking cripples part. 














I mean cant you just watch handicap porn?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2012)

When I first heard about this game, I was joking about it. But then I figured, "why the hell not?" and downloaded it. (Little did I know that these same 4 words would later lead me to travel back through time to defeat the evil Monkeyman and save the 9th dimension)

My first impression of the girls were pretty positive for the most part. I instantly gravitated towards Shizune and Rin, but everyone else was pretty cute. If I had to rank them at that point in time, it would go something like:

1) Shizune
2) Rin
3) Emi
4) Lilly
5) Hanako

Alas, my first adventure into this game led me to the Early Bad End (aka the Kenji route), which was a huge shock to me. Speaking of Kenji, I find that dude hilarious, and some of my favorite moments in this game comes from Kenji. 

Anyways, I restarted and went with Shizune. Her route was alright, but the lack of choices was really apparent in this route. The last major choice after Act 1 was with Misha, and it was pretty obvious which choice would lead to a favorable outcome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



While at the beginning, I wanted to smang Misha, there were two (later, three) reasons why I didn't go down that route. 

1) I became attached to Shizune, and obviously sleeping with her best friend would ruin that
2) Misha had short hair. She doesn't really pull it off as well as Rin does. Definitely preferred her Giga Drill Breaker hair 




The ending was cute, but the whole route made me want...more. Like there was something missing. I'm glad I played this route first because if I had done someone else (like Rin), then Shizune's route probably would have bored me to tears. 

Speaking of Rin...FUCK YEAH RIN. She skyrocketed to my favorite girl so far. So many crowning moments of awesome from her. Haven't finished her route, but my heart is already twisted. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I almost had an actual heart attack when Rin "hugs" Hisao. So much HNNNNNNNNNNNNG.




For a guy who is new to visual novels as a whole, I find this fairly enjoyable. The H-scenes that I've gotten so far are alright, but that's fine with me. Even if there weren't any H-scenes, I'd still love this game. 


*Spoiler*: _Crowning Moments of Awesome_


----------



## Godot (Jan 18, 2012)

Cash said:


> I'll never get by the sick hentai game about fucking cripples part.
> 
> I mean cant you just watch handicap porn?



The whole point is that they're human beings like everyone else, and they shouldn't be treated differently because of their disabilities. This picture explains more:


The only way to really understand is to play the game. If you really want to, then you can disable sex scenes.


EDIT: Wow Goobette, you got the Kenji route _first_? You must have been apathetic as fuck during first play-through 

I wanted Lily first, but I accidently ended up on Emi's route. And I don't regret it. If I were to rank the girls, I'd go:

1) Hanako
2) Lily
3) Shizune
4) Emi
5) Rin

But if I judged them based on the quality of their routes, then it'd be more like:

1) Hanako
2) Emi
3) Rin
4) Lily
5) Shizune (god, who the fuck wrote this?)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rin's Route_ 



I just finished Rin's route, so I'm going to write my comments down now while they are still fresh on my mind. 

Throughout Rin's route, the choices I were given made it really hard for me to choose. I wanted to choose the right choice, the one that gave me the best ending. So I just hoped that whatever choice I made was the right one. 

I never really understood the turmoil Rin went through until she was painting for the exhibition. Before that, I wanted her to not take part in it, but Hisao being an idiot, I had no choice but to urge her to do it. When I heard the story about Sae's husband, and what had happened to him, I thought that was what was going to happen to Rin. So I was anxious, I was hoping that my choices wouldn't mess that up, that I (or I guess Hisao) could just break through her guard and just...comfort her. 

So I was pretty pissed off when Hisao just blew up at her. I thought I fucked up somewhere, that this wasn't supposed to happen. Even when it looked like they were getting closer, the text made it seem like they were still far away. And when Rin ran away from the exhibition, I wanted to chase after her, but I didn't have that choice. 

And the ending scene. The dandelion scene. I have no words. 

I guess Rin reminded me of myself back when I was younger. I wasn't abstract in my thinking like her, but something resonated. It felt familiar somehow. I guess that why I was just so invested in trying to make her happy. Because she was a reflection of myself.




Yep, rambled too much. Or maybe not enough.



Godot said:


> EDIT: Wow Goobette, you got the Kenji route _first_? You must have been apathetic as fuck during first play-through



Yeah, I tried to play it the way I would have normally reacted, but I guess that didn't work out. Though I don't regret having the manly picnic


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 18, 2012)

I just finished Shizune's route. I've finished every route except Hanako's. So far Rin's route is my favorite, but Emi is my favorite girl. I like this VN. I've actually taken a class on sign language before so I should say I know something about Shizune but I'd be lying because I failed it hard. I lack dexterity. Though I dislike the lack of choice in Shizune's route it was still quite interesting. So far Lilly's route is my least favorite. It was pretty dull and lacked tension. Also the ending was pretty cliche. I hope Hanako's is much better.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 19, 2012)

Finished Emi's route. 

Lady on the streets but a freak in the sheets


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Jan 19, 2012)

Only routes I liked were Hanako and Lilly's.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it just me or is Hisao just dense sometimes?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like in Emi's route, he didn't even pick up on the fact that Emi's dad is dead. I mean, it's pretty obvious once you put two and two together. 

To a lesser extent Rin but I think in the long run, it helped her.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been playing this at my leisure, normally don't play Visual Novels, but I decided to play this because it was a huge accomplishment when you take everything into account.

So far I have finished Lily's and Hanako's route. Lily really surprised me, her route was great, and the blind sex thing gave me a new way of looking at life. They also seemed to have great chemistry together something VS usually lack(at least the ones I have played).

Hanako's route to me was extremely overrated, I had only heard great things about it so I expected something spectacular and great character development, as you can see I was sorely disappointed. 

I plan on doing Shizune's route next, then either Emi or Rin's.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 22, 2012)

Finished Lilly's route. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I thought it was pretty dull, and for the first two acts, it just felt like Shizune's route 2.0

But after a while, I think what it all built up to was spectacular, and while I thought the ending was going to be something cheesy like Hisao and Lilly reuniting at the airport, I'm glad that didn't happen. That hospital scene made me cry though. THE FEELS. They were too much. 

Hanako got some really good development too, which was nice. And I think they did a great job of illustrating not only Hisao and Lilly's relationship, but also Hisao's heart condition, which is more prominent in this route than any of the other routes.




If I had to rate the routes so far, it would go

1) Rin
2) Lilly
3) Emi
4) Shizune

And the girls

1) Rin
2) Emi
3) Lilly
4) Shizune

Hanako's last at bat. I keep hearing good things about this route, so I saved it for last.


----------



## Godot (Jan 22, 2012)

Same, I saved Hanako's route for last.

But KENJI'S MANLY PICNIC ROUTE; good lord


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 22, 2012)

Kenji route takes 0th place


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 22, 2012)

I just finished Hanako's route. With that I've finished all the routes. Rin's route is still my favorite and Lilly's route is my least favorite.  Emi is still my favorite gal.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm late to the party it would seem. So far i've gotten Rin, Emi and Shizune's routes done though i still need Rin's bad and neutral endings.

I think i can safely say Rin's route is my favorite and she's my favorite girl. Having a great appreciation of art (though lacking in skill) i don't have much in common with her. The drive behind my choice is that she intrigues me the most (not unlike Hisao's reasons for being around her at first as well) and i just couldn't help but want to be close to her, to understand her and to reach her. None of the other girls have left that impression on me.

Her route is just fucking superb. Never have i cried so much in so long and i'll admit that without shame.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'm late to the party it would seem. So far i've gotten Rin, Emi and Shizune's routes done though i still need Rin's bad and neutral endings.
> 
> I think i can safely say Rin's route is my favorite and she's my favorite girl. Having a great appreciation of art (though lacking in skill) i don't have much in common with her. The drive behind my choice is that she intrigues me the most (not unlike Hisao's reasons for being around her at first as well) and i just couldn't help but want to be close to her, to understand her and to reach her. None of the other girls have left that impression on me.
> 
> Her route is just fucking superb. Never have i cried so much in so long and i'll admit that without shame.



Rin master race


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

Rin's route changes lives.
Also did Hanako's, but it mostly just made me wish I had chose Lilly's, and REALLY made me wish there was a Miki route.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Is it just me or is Hisao just dense sometimes?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's not just you. It seems Hisao's intelligence varies based on whose path you choose.

He's basically retarded in Rin's route.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Rin master race


Hell yeah


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

More like Pseudo-Intellectual race.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> More like Pseudo-Intellectual race.



that's psuedo-intellectual master race to you.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> that's psuedo-intellectual master race to you.



That's a funny way of spelling "peasant race"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

the meek shall inherit the earth


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

After the Lilly master races are done with it.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

Why do people get on Hisao so much in Rin's route? He had every right to be mad the way she was treating him.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Why do people get on Hisao so much in Rin's route? He had every right to be mad the way she was treating him.



I'm not mad because of that, I just hate how fucking stupid he is. Rin AND Emi's route.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

How do you mean stupid? I've only done Rin, Hanako, and part of Lilly's act 2.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

For me, the one part that just made me rage was when Nomiya was pressuring Rin to do a gallery exhibition with her art. It was just so _obvious_ that Rin was uncomfortable and unwilling to do it, but the only thing you can do is basically make her go through with it. 

I was just like "Really Hisao? Really?"


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Hisao did it because he himself felt like he wasn't going anywhere. He was so caught up in Rin's "big chance", and he didn't want her to be stuck like him, so he was pushing her, even if she was hesitant. It didn't feel like a stretch, or some overly insensitive action to me.


----------



## Godot (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah but before that, you have the choice of "I want to be more like Emi/Rin", and if you picked Rin, why the fuck would you be forcing her to do something she obviously didn't want to do? Though to be fair to Hisao, he did see Rin look in awe at Emi on the track days before, so maybe he thinks pushing her forward was the best thing to do, or something like that.

Imo Hisao was at his best during the Shizune & Hanako route; he was alright during Lily's route.

Also, you MUST play *Katawa Crash.* Fun, addictive, and riddled with memes


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

chapter six

did somebody say hanako


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Hisao during Rin's route got on my nerves but i think i can understand his reactions to everything and his want for Rin to do as well as she could. Not to mention i think he redeems himself. Towards the end you can see it becomes easier for him to understand her and ultimately i think he needed to do all those annoying things in order to get close to her.

And lol at Scorp hating on the Rin Master Race.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Rin's route isn't bad, but it's FAR from master race.

Shizune's route is shit tier.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Only some one who doesn't embrace the master race would think like that Scorp 

Oh boy Shizune's route...i've seen some good arguments for it not being as bad as most make it out to be. I enjoyed for the most part.


----------



## Godot (Feb 5, 2012)

I only enjoyed Shizune's route because she was my favourite girl. It was still crap.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

A member of the master race wouldn't need to take solace in the legs of a pseudo-intellectual.

Rin is Mid tier.

Deal with it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> A member of the master race wouldn't need to take solace in the legs of a pseudo-intellectual.
> 
> Rin is Mid tier.
> 
> Deal with it.


Rin. Mid Tier.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, she is.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqf36ReTrDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

and the only thing Rin is mid-tier in is scrabble.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> and the only thing Rin is mid-tier in is scrabble.



so fannah a jeok.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, she is.


So disillusioned to the truth, i feel for ya man


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

scorp will see the dandelions of truth one day


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

How is Rin an intellectual? She's not really trying to be profound, she just can't even communicate on a normal level, so it sounds like she's just using unnecessary or inappropriate metaphors and stuff, because she is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

@ Mist...Only then will everything in the world be all right inside his heart.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who was bitterly dissapointed at the lack of a Miki route?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

Miki didn't really stick out for me. Though I guess that could be said for any of the other 4 girls in one route (besides the girl's "partner" as well as Shizune/Misha). 

I still want a Misha route dammit ;_;


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Misha or Akira route for me plz.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2012)

Akira is poorly drawn, and as for Misha...
Well, she's fat.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Akira looks just fine *shrugs*

And Misha is not fat


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

Praetor said:


> and as for Misha...
> Well, she's fat.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Misto, do you have an account on the KS forums? Just curious.

And you know what we need? We need some pics up in here.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not. Been too lazy to sign up.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 6, 2012)

I just don't think I have enough love for all of that... mass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2012)

speaking of Misha


----------



## Praetor (Feb 6, 2012)

Why do fellas like Hanako so much? Not as pretty as Lilly, or as feelings as Rin. Her route was kinda a drag, with only part 4 having much substance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe because of her shyness, which ups her MOE factor.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe, but that's pretty lame.

I like Rin the best because I feel like the overarching theme of living in the present and not letting fear or uncertainty stand in your way that was present in her story is highly relevant to my own life. I'd rather be in a relationship with somebody like Lilly, but I learned more from Rin.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 6, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I do not. Been too lazy to sign up.




Speaking of Hanako, i started her route last night. Into act 3 right now and i'll say she's adorable. It's the shyness man, it sucks you right in. People just love her and Lilly. I can understand but my Rin is the only girl for me


----------



## Praetor (Feb 6, 2012)

Hanako's shyness is the reason I don't like her. By the end of her route, what do you know about her? A little bit of her past, she likes games, and she's a bit of a misanthrope. Her shyness isn't just her most important character trait: it's so all consuming that it becomes her only one. Granted the story doesn't dance around the subject, and addresses it head on, but it's hard to legitimately care about somebody you know so little about. It's kinda like the lack of understanding with Rin, but with Rin you get times where you'll get glimpse into her real feelings, like when she's high off her ass, or when you're both so miserable that words aren't even needed anymore.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 6, 2012)

I get what you're saying. But the general consensus is that shyness = moe and that makes a character endearing. It's the same as asking why Hinata from Naruto is so popular, or why the inexplicable occurs. It just is.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 6, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Akira is poorly drawn, and as for Misha...
> Well, she's fat.





Praetor said:


> I just don't think I have enough love for all of that... mass.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 6, 2012)

You can have a one-note shy character be cute, but it takes more than that to set a cuteness standard.

You need all cylinders firing.


----------



## Godot (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2012)

Misha is fat...in all the right places.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

The more I think about Hanako's route, the more I'm frustrated by it. You spend all this time trying to get her to open up, and finally you get to the point where she can, and then... it ends. It feels like the story is half over, and it just feels like a wasted opportunity. I think it would be interesting watching the two of them who share a close bond but at the same time are almost strangers get to know each other.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree. The initiation of the relationship is only part of the battle.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly, Shizune's is gonna have to be pretty bad if it wants to nab the "Worst Route" title from Hanako.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 8, 2012)

I think most people would agree that Shizune's route was the worst. I enjoyed it so i can't comment.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 8, 2012)

Speaking of routes, I was thinking about stuff, and I had a thought I kinda liked. What if they did a sequel starring Kenji, based on the bad ending? After Hisao died alone and friendless, Kenji was like "Do I wanna do the same, or do I wanna fuck bitches?" I imagine he would mistake Rin for a boy through half the route and be like "Dude, do I like dudes?"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 8, 2012)

That would be awesome 

Also:




We need some funny pictures up in here dammit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I think most people would agree that Shizune's route was the worst. I enjoyed it so i can't comment.



I think Lily's was the worst. It was pretty dull.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 9, 2012)

Lilly's been a hell of a lot better than Hanako so far. Lilly damn near turned my gay friend.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 9, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I think Lily's was the worst. It was pretty dull.


I agree, Lilly's and Hanako's were the most boring.


----------



## Godot (Feb 9, 2012)

FUNNY PICTURES YOU SAY?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't seen that one before Misto


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2012)

I have no idea what to say to that picture.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 11, 2012)

Welp I finished Emi's and only got Rin left. Emi was much better then I though, still Lily has been my favorite so far.

I just can't muster up the will power to play Rin's route.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Welp I finished Emi's and only got Rin left. Emi was much better then I though, still Lily has been my favorite so far.
> 
> I just can't muster up the will power to play Rin's route.



Take your time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn it, so far only 13% completed. 

I wanna choose Hanako first though.


----------



## urca (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm still on act 1,13%.
I gotta say,i freaking enjoyed every single moment on this Visual Novel,its my first ever Visual Novel reading attempt.
I guess i should get a set for Shizune.
But i got a question,why the heck is Misha so energetic?That always bugged me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 12, 2012)

I got Emi instead. 

Ah well, better luck next time, at least she's cute.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (Feb 13, 2012)

^            .


----------



## Godot (Feb 13, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I got Emi instead.
> 
> Ah well, better luck next time, at least she's cute.



A ton of people ended with Emi, despite wanting someone else (usually Lily or Hanako)

I was one of those people. And I was pleasantly surprised. Her route is one of the best.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## olehoncho (Feb 14, 2012)

Posting because Katawa-Shoujo is amazing.

Also that Rin boxing pic is about the lulziest thing ever.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2012)

WHO NEEDS FOREVER ALONE DAY

WHEN I HAVE KATAWA SHOUJOS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2012)

rin is my valentine


----------



## Godot (Feb 14, 2012)

Screw that valentines shit, I'm gonna spend tonight with my bros, some whiskey & pretzels.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> rin is my valentine


No she's mine 

Aw who am i kidding, it's gonna be a manly picnic day


----------



## Jonghyun (Feb 19, 2012)

*spins* I love this VN.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 19, 2012)

Hanako. pek



Godot said:


> A ton of people ended with Emi, despite wanting someone else (usually Lily or Hanako)
> 
> I was one of those people. And I was pleasantly surprised. Her route is one of the best.



I liked her route, because Hisao actually developed some love for Emi, which didn't happen with Hanako, everything went so quickly in Arc 4 and Hisao fell in love without any decent development IMO.

That's the main reason I've been left unsatisfied with the Hanako route, but it was worth it anyways, any smile of her made me go pek. 

The scenes between Hanako and Lilly were so heart-wrenchingly cute, why couldn't they end up together someway? Would've been much better.  

And why the fuck did I want to know the bad ending? Now I got this

and 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "I hate Lilly!"





burned in my head. Why are you so cruel, Hisao?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)

After accidentally getting Emi's bad end, I felt like shit for a couple of days. Never wanted to see another bad end again


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 






Mist Puppet said:


> After accidentally getting Emi's bad end, I felt like shit for a couple of days. Never wanted to see another bad end again



I got that one first, too, I just had to tell Misha. 

And I got Hanako's neutral ending first, I think I have to listen to people more, even though it was just game.


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

Hanako's bad end... holy motherfucking shit on a stick. Shizune & Rin's were pretty damn bad as well.

But to lighten things up:


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 19, 2012)

....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2012)

I officially hate Shizune. 

She made Hanako seem pathetic when they were playing chess, how dare she. 


I still want to glomp Hanako.


----------



## Godot (Feb 25, 2012)

She also made Lily feel like shit 

But to be fair, she was nice during Hanako's arc, and redeemed herself in Lily's arc. Why must she be a bitch in her own damn route?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2012)

Godot said:


> She also made Lily feel like shit
> 
> But to be fair, she was nice during Hanako's arc, and redeemed herself in Lily's arc. Why must she be a bitch in her own damn route?



Shizune in Hanako's arc? Must've missed her, my eyes were only on Hanako.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2012)

There's a thread for this?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure is Jessica


----------



## Godot (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, there is a KS thread. A GLORIOUS KS THREAD


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

^Awesome picture.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 28, 2012)

Godot said:


> Yes, there is a KS thread. A GLORIOUS KS THREAD






But he scared my Hanako!


----------



## Jonghyun (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread needs moar HRRRNNGHHH


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

That sig!


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

The only VN I bothered to finish an entire route in...

Hanako for lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeee; best route 


So shy  So cute pek


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 14, 2012)

You really should play Emi and Rin's.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

They don't interest me.  


As far as I'm concerned Hanako da best~! Screw the rest (well...you do but lol)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

Saten said:


> The only VN I bothered to finish an entire route in...
> 
> Hanako for lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeee; best route
> 
> ...



I agree, liked her the moment I saw her, loved her the moment of the first interaction with her. pek


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 14, 2012)

Some one who doesn't want to play Rin's route? Blasphemy


----------



## Jonghyun (Apr 14, 2012)

Someone who doesn't want to play ALL of the routes? Blasphemy!


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 14, 2012)

Saten said:


> They don't interest me.
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Hanako da best~! Screw the rest (well...you do but lol)



You can't say that without going through them. Don't be a d-bag. I went through all the routes.

*Spoiler*: _ Also_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTpsrqvGL2Q&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=61&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

That song.


----------



## Jonghyun (Apr 15, 2012)

LMAO that song never fails to make me laugh---

B-but still, my feels for Hanako ;_;


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

There should be an apart route wherein Hanako and Lilly end up together.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Jonghyun (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Wasn't that in the forums? I forget.... the answers before 'Lily's' post were HI-larious! They _actually _bought the story


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2012)

May as well contribute something to this thread:


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> May as well contribute something to this thread:


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2012)

A couple more pics:





EDIT: Adding one more:


----------



## Divine Death (May 29, 2012)

Continuing the nonexistant tradition:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2012)

So I'm replaying KS, and I go down the best (read: Rin) route (excluding Kenji's, his transcends any feminist ranking system), and I get to the part where Rin meets up with Hisao on the roof, when Emi has a cold. 

And Rin and Hisao are talking, and Rin talks about the sky, and how it's perfect. And even though it changes, it still stays the same. 

And then the scene where Rin hugs Hisao comes. 

and then I pull a Hisao. 

When I first played through it, I didn't really pay attention to that scene (minus the hug obviously). But looking through it again, that scene was really powerful. One of my favorite scenes, along with Rin and Hisao's indirect kisses, and the good ending scene.


----------



## urca (Jun 27, 2012)

I played this one and ended up with Emi,I must say that Emi's story was really well-written,if this VN had any hope of animation,i'd wish Emi's route would be animated (but Lily's route will be animated if this series would ever get an animation.)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2012)

urca said:


> I played this one and ended up with Emi,I must say that Emi's story was really well-written,*if this VN had any hope of animation,i'd wish Emi's route would be animated (but Lily's route will be animated if this series would ever get an animation*.)



What do you mean?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm looks like i came late to this party, but i've stayed up way too late playing this.

Completed Three routes, Shizune, Emi and Rin.

Well, techically four routes if you count that manly picnic heh, which cropped up at random on my second try. That Kenji is a paragon of true manliness. He has opened my eyes to the evils of feminist conspiracy, and so tommorow at work i shall stride in and size power from the women at work, it's what he'd want me to do!

Anyway not sure which route i preferrd so far. Maybe Emi's. Will try to clear t'other routes tommorow...

anyway, its a pretty well written VN indeed!


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 21, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> Hmmm looks like i came late to this party, but i've stayed up way too late playing this.
> 
> Completed Three routes, Shizune, Emi and Rin.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I perfer Emi and Lilly's routes as my favorites in the game.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm, that Hanako route was stupidly heartwarming.

Even if Hisao can annoy me by being a whiny chump at times...

Think so far i'd rate them 1> Hanako
2> Emi
3> Shizune
4> Rin

... should really be in bed, but i suppose i can at least start the final route heh...

Maybe a manly picnic would help me stay awake ....


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> Hmm, that Hanako route was stupidly heartwarming.
> 
> Even if Hisao can annoy me by being a whiny chump at times...
> 
> ...



Haven't been through Lilly's route yet, have you?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 23, 2012)

And i'm all done, barring the last few percentage of completion, although i'm not sure i want to get the bad ends, i'm a delicate soul.

Anyway, general thoughts are this was an amazingly well done VN for an amateur project essentially. It's also pretty amazing how well they treat the subject matter. it could well have been _ that sick game where you get to screw a lot of cripples _ like i've seen mentioned, but really it's a very tasteful story, with plenty of heartwarming moments.

Final thoughts about all the routes (and my main man kenji) under the spoilers. If anyone wanders into this thread like me who hasn't given this a try yet i say go for it!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Anyway, now in order from leats favorite to most i shall explore the paths...

* Rin *

I have to say this is the one route that didn't wring much emotion out of me. Rin was simply too odd to empathise with. It was certainly well written and all, and the only route i got a bad end on, which shows it actually has a bit of choice, but meh... just didn't feel it.

* Shizune *

I can see why some people are bored with this route as it's very wordy and has like... no choices... pretty much the weakest route in terms of a technical standpoint, but i liked the interplay with Misha and Shizune and the slowly unfolding relationship was quite charming

* Emi *

This is where the whole thing gets god-tier, from Emi on up. This was an arc of perfection, her struggle realised beautifully, and a very warm relationship growing. The highly amusing anal sex scene was an added bonus *wink*

* Hanako and Lilly * 

Lumping these two routes together and they not only go together but were equally uber.

Hanako's route is utterly heartwrenching. Unlike Rin's route Hanako's deep flaws are easier to understand and relate to, and are handled brilliantly. Plus the ending is like... like just awwwww *hugs*

Lilly's route i'm glad i did last as it seems to come full circle with the start of the tale, and it does seem that the most effort went into writing it, even if it does suffer from the illusion of choice, as while there are choices they don't seem to do very much heh. It's also probably what i would consider the Heaven's Feel route of this game, as the most good happens to the most people, i.e Hanako recovers somewhat from her fears, there is a little fence-building between Shizune and Lilly, and of course the obvious...

Still, both these routes were amazing, easily the equal of a proffesional game in my opinion.

Anyway, onto kenji. The man is just a ball of comedy gold. The way his humour is delivered reminds me a lot of Homestuck for some reason. I reckon he'd fit right in there... and you know, i was left wondering if he was the Boyfriend Yuuko had who left suddenly... a wierd out there theory i know, but there are kinda hints splashed over all five routes... maybe i'm imagining it as Kenji deserves to be that boss, who knows...

anyway, the one critisim i have this that act 1 is repetetive as hades getting to all five routes, but hell, nothing is pefect, and this is near as damn it! 




In conclusion, losing most of my sleep since sunday to blast through all the routes was well worth it!


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 23, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> And i'm all done, barring the last few percentage of completion, although i'm not sure i want to get the bad ends, i'm a delicate soul.
> 
> Anyway, general thoughts are this was an amazingly well done VN for an amateur project essentially. It's also pretty amazing how well they treat the subject matter. it could well have been _ that sick game where you get to screw a lot of cripples _ like i've seen mentioned, but really it's a very tasteful story, with plenty of heartwarming moments.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agree with the list.


----------



## Menage a Trois (Oct 25, 2012)

This looks interesting. Any parts I should avoid or look past?


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 25, 2012)

Menage a Trois said:


> This looks interesting. Any parts I should avoid or look past?



Like routes and such?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel bad for stopping after Hanako's route.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2012)

Menage a Trois said:


> This looks interesting. Any parts I should avoid or look past?



all of the bad endings

;_;


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> all of the bad endings
> 
> ;_;



Quite. Sine i'm stuck at a loose end at home after being one-shot by a thug on holiday i decided to see about 100% completion, but i decided to run through the Hanak Route again first. By the time i'd done that i decided that i don't really want to see any of the bad ends....

Oh well, i guess this will syand as one of the few games i'm not going to fully complete...

Damn, the feels are powerful...


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2012)

The feels, now in legimate 8-bit form:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxqsg8N-iGc[/YOUTUBE]
Made by me, of course.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 22, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> Quite. Sine i'm stuck at a loose end at home after being one-shot by a thug on holiday i decided to see about 100% completion, but i decided to run through the Hanak Route again first. By the time i'd done that i decided that i don't really want to see any of the bad ends....
> 
> Oh well, i guess this will syand as one of the few games i'm not going to fully complete...
> 
> Damn, the feels are powerful...


The Hanako bad ending was so heart-wrenching, but I had to do it for the CG.


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2013)

> someone told me you can fuck people with disabilities in a game
> I decided to try it because I am sick like that
> got thrown off the roof by the end of act 1, the only person I saw naked was that big glasses fucker

Greatest game ever.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 27, 2013)

Rios said:


> > someone told me you can fuck people with disabilities in a game
> > I decided to try it because I am sick like that
> > got thrown off the roof by the end of act 1, the only person I saw naked was that big glasses fucker
> 
> Greatest game ever.


You failure.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Rios said:


> > someone told me you can fuck people with disabilities in a game
> > I decided to try it because I am sick like that
> > got thrown off the roof by the end of act 1, the only person I saw naked was that big glasses fucker
> 
> Greatest game ever.



Wait 'till you see Emi's route.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 27, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> Wait 'till you see Emi's route.


I have no words for that route.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have no words for that route.



What happens in the toolshed......stays in the toolshed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 27, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have no words for that route.



you know what they say



a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 28, 2013)

^Oh dear.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> you know what they say
> 
> 
> 
> a picture is worth a thousand words



That lemon in the middle says a lot.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 28, 2013)

After playing Hanako's route, I moved on to Lily's although I never could find my way around with Shizune and such. I think I somewhat resented her (Shizune) because of how pushy she was. 

Great game, something I would revisit time and time again. :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that I'm replaying the game, I don't dare to take Lilly's route because then it'll feel as if I'm the one ripping her and Hanako apart, I don't like that idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2013)

Lily's route is actually the best one you can take for Hanako.


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> You failure.



I am not! It was my first struggle with this particular "genre" . Beforehand I didnt know the right way to "play" it - open up a walkthrough and do the "right" choices for each girl just to watch the relationship unfolding.

What I did is to pick up the too polar opposite girls(Lily and Rin), and see how the "romance" is handled. Needless to say I was curious.

I was not able to finish either story line. Here are my thoughts why:

- Act 1 was reasonably good at introducing various personalities but once you've made your choice you are stuck with your love interest, the other girl(since they all walk in pairs), a new character, cameos from the other pairs......and Kenji. I know this is the moment where things pick up, however
- There is too much unnecessary information. The whole thing moves as fast as a turtle carrying extra luggage. The annoying small talks are the worst. A particularly painful example was when my guy asked the love interest "Why do you worry so much?" twice. In two consecutive scenes. I felt insulted.
- Its like the trio, me, love interest and other girl, is closed up in a bubble. The main character doesnt seem to make new friends, interact, or think about new people. Maybe its justified because of a new guy syndrome and all but I find it hard to believe that established class reps are such damn hermits. Speaking of which
- Why are these girls in love with me again? I tried hard to analyze the information in my head and come up with an explanation but alas......it just doesnt work. Maybe its because love is blind and doesnt have arms? Heeeh. The main character is bland. Some people may call him mysterius but I call him how I see him - a cardboard. Ok, now about the girls.

*Spoiler*: _Rin's case_ 



I thought she is interested in people, who know what they want and do their best to achieve it. Well guess what, Hisao sucks at drawing and from what I read there is no particular skill he shows in front of her. All he does is desperately following her around and putting up with her weirdo persona. Sorry but isnt this a friendzone material? Anyway yea, she is interested in him because of his condition and thats all. Speechless.




*Spoiler*: _ Lily's case_ 



This is even more weird because it was explicitly stated that she harbors some motherly feelings towards Hisao. Like how she is towards the rest of her class. Again, its all about making some small talk and making her worried. I dont get it. Any, and I do mean ANY guy could do that. I felt like all other students are kindergarten kids and I am the first guy her age she ever encountered. As I said - weird.



- The situations, which are meant to advance the romance, are forced. Plainly forced. It doesnt flow naturally. There was one hug moment that was natural, the rest was a drugged kiss and a pity fuck. Ok that was a little harsh but once again, I call it how I see it  . Good lord and while I am at it
- Once shit goes down it goes down fast. Things escalate so quickly it literally comes out of nowhere.

*Spoiler*: __ 



All Hisao and Lily shared was a kiss on the cheek, then suddenly they are having sex on the floor. Made even more prominent because she was absent for some weeks and this all happened right after she came back. Oh, and the kiss happened before she went off. What_the_flying_fuck.




I am not into romance at all but I gave this a chance because I am curious(and not afraid of anything), but honestly even though I was well aware what to expect, it disappointed me nonetheless.

:/


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 10, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am not! It was my first struggle with this particular "genre" . Beforehand I didnt know the right way to "play" it - open up a walkthrough and do the "right" choices for each girl just to watch the relationship unfolding.


Really? I thought this was one of those games which you couldn't fuck up unless you were doing it on purpose. At least, that's how I got the bad ending.



Rios said:


> I was not able to finish either story line. Here are my thoughts why:
> 
> - Act 1 was reasonably good at introducing various personalities but once you've made your choice you are stuck with your love interest, the other girl(since they all walk in pairs), a new character, cameos from the other pairs......and Kenji. I know this is the moment where things pick up, however
> - There is too much unnecessary information. The whole thing moves as fast as a turtle carrying extra luggage. The annoying small talks are the worst. A particularly painful example was when my guy asked the love interest "Why do you worry so much?" twice. In two consecutive scenes. I felt insulted.
> - Its like the trio, me, love interest and other girl, is closed up in a bubble. The main character doesnt seem to make new friends, interact, or think about new people. Maybe its justified because of a new guy syndrome and all but I find it hard to believe that established class reps are such damn hermits.


You first point is very, _very_ true, there is barely any contact outside of the love interest and her 'partner', but unfortunately that is the way they decided to set up the 'romance', since everyone has their own arcs and such.

When I played the game for the first time, the moments I was with characters such as Rin and Misha/Shizune were the most boring to me, and I was unable to skip them so that was pretty annoying. :/ In my second run I could get through it quickly but then I still had to go through another three arcs. 

Although, I didn't find Hanako's route that boring, mainly because I enjoyed her interactions with Lilly(also why the fuck did they decide to put two perfectly shippable characters in a game like this, that was the most frustrating thing to me), but there was one thing... The sex scene. It was just so weird, and somewhat awkward. I... I don't really have words for it.

Unfortunately, after Hanako's route I found it hard to replay the game(my fictional crushes are eternal shush you), so aside from Emi and Hanako's routes I know nothing about the others.



Rios said:


> Speaking of which
> - Why are these girls in love with me again? I tried hard to analyze the information in my head and come up with an explanation but alas......it just doesnt work. Maybe its because love is blind and doesnt have arms? Heeeh. The main character is bland. Some people may call him mysterius but I call him how I see him - a cardboard.


Since the last time I played this game was a while ago, I don't really remember stuff like that, as far as I remember Hanako liked Hisao because he was nice and such and she just happened to open up(I really don't remember ). But yeah Hisao is pretty bland.



Rios said:


> - The situations, which are meant to advance the romance, are forced. Plainly forced. It doesnt flow naturally. There was one hug moment that was natural, the rest was a drugged kiss and *a pity fuck*. Ok that was a little harsh but once again, I call it how I see it .


Oh God, do you mean Misha? That was definitely the worst situation in the entire game.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2013)

I finished Emi first, then I finished Lilly.

Lilly's sex scenes were amazing.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lilly's sex scenes were amazing.



True dat. What did you think of Emi's?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear not again.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 11, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Oh dear not again.



Someone has to.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 7, 2013)

Never played such games, downloaded it out of boredom. Just at the beginning but enjoying it so far

what are those routes you ppl keep on talking about? Should I make additional saves or something to get all the endings?

tbh I downloaded it for the 'fuck girls with disabilities' part but so far it's been all talk and liking it anyway lol

gonna tap em all


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 7, 2013)

Basically the choices you make you make effect the outcome of the game. This game is fairly entry level so most of the choices determine which "route" you experience, and some other things, but its rather straight forward. 

In this game the routes are you getting into a relationship with each of the girls.

If you want 100% completion you want to make several save points, that's why they give you literally hundreds of save slots.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 7, 2013)

So I can only has sex with one girl per a playthrough?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, with one of the routes you can end up having sex with two, if you chose to do so. However all the others are one only, with a certain route being none.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 11, 2013)

Got Emi on my first route.

lol @ that sex scene


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2013)

Lily is the best girl.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> *Rin *is the best girl.



*Fixed that for you. //Necroposting.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usxrnYRZf_g[/YOUTUBE]

dont have sound on this but i hope this is what i think it is


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Lily is the best girl.



Finished all the routes and I can't help but agree.  Lilly is the only female lead that I actually liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2013)

Dream said:


> Finished all the routes and I can't help but agree.  Lilly is the only female lead that I actually liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 6, 2013)

I did enjoy Lilly. I would say the Hanako/Lilly routeway offers much feels...

if less anal sex


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

hanako shizune and lilly were my favorite routes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 31, 2016)

I played this one recently, I have yet to finish the Emi route or do Rin's route. But overall I feel that Lilly's route is perhaps the closest to a true route because it was the best written and gives a sense of closure. I was soooooo disappointed with Shizune's route because it falls apart around the time you go with her to her home. I have to find time to finish this one, but I literally cried a little near the end of Lilly's route because it was that good.


----------

